# silk fibers in soapmaking



## Sherrynboo

Does anyone here use silk fibers in making their soap? I had read where it would dissolve in the lye water and I guess I expected it to just disintegrate before my very eyes and was surprised when it didn't. After a few minutes I squeezed the lye water out of it and put the silk in a plastic bag. I did notice that the lye water was thicker after that so some of it must have dissolved. Any advice would be helpful! I also noticed that after trace it was very velvety looking and I am pleased with the outcome. 

Sherry in GA


----------



## ejagno

The silk I used did dissolve completely. It did leave a very nice bar of soap. I will do this again for my next batch.


----------



## linn

I use raw silk fibers and it does take them a while to dissolve in the lye water. I put a pinch of fibers in the water right after I have stirred in the lye. I usually stir the lye water several times to break up the fibers.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Your lye solution needs to be HOT to dissolve the silk. Separating the silk fiber before adding it to the lye solution helps.

What type of silk were you using?


----------



## Jade1096

As soon as your lye is dissolved in the water, but still hot, add the silk fibers, then stir until it is dissolved. It should take a couple of minutes.


----------



## Up North

Yep, I learned the hard way. Lots of drama for my first attempt at using silk. I had some lye solution made up but it was very cold. I threw in my silk and all I had was a big mess. I tried stick blending it and had an even bigger mess. All I did was wind silk fibers around the blade. Then I just let it set for 10 minutes. The silk dissolved a bit but when I pulled it out it looked like slime. Then I accidently knocked over my lye container. Yes, I wear eye protection and long sleeves and pants. Cleaned up that big mess and tried again. I figured cold lye wasn't the way to go so I went for a fresh batch of lye. I measured out my water and took a cotton ball sized piece of silk noil and cut it up with the scissors into my water. Then I took my measured out lye and dumped it in the water/silk and stirred away. The silk instantly dissolved. Success! Since I was using silk noil (raw silk with bits of cocoon still in it) I ended up having to pour my lye through a fine SS strainer. I do that with my lye water anyways so that wasn't a big deal. All ended well and I cut my first log of silky soap yesterday. I have used soap with silk in it before and think it is quite lovely.


----------



## Sherrynboo

I am using the silk noil (?). I figured out my problem......I had read somewhere about needing to use 1 oz so I put in pretty much a handful! This stuff is so light ya know? Anyway, I found out that I only need to use a tiny bit to make good soap. I still have the wet lump so I may take some off of that when I make some more. Glad I didn't put my stick blender in it, I sure thought about it!

Sherry in GA


----------



## Mistyf

I use tussah silk. I cut it up real fine and stir it into my water before I add my lye. Then when I add the lye, it heats up the water and the silk dissolves just fine. It really adds to the lather of your soap; gives it a really silky feel, and the soap looks creamy.


----------



## SoINgirl

I would really like to try this. Where do you get the silk from?


----------



## Sherrynboo

I found it online. Just google silk fibers and you will find some.

Sherry in Ga


----------



## Tinker

Some actually buy the loose silk fiber. I use an old silk shirt/scarf/whatever, as long as it is pure silk, and has not been dyed. I just cut it into 1 inch squares, and use tweezers to pull the threads loose a bit. One blouse goes a LONG way. You can also buy liquid silk (silk amino acid).


----------



## Mistyf

Yes, I use the silk amino acid in my lotion. It makes it feel so nice.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Actually, the dye won't affect your soap and you can just place the 1" square of silk in the lye solution, you don't have to unweave it!!


----------



## Jade1096

When I am out of liquid silk, I just buy silk embroidery ribbon from the craft store.


----------



## SoINgirl

Thanks. Now I will be on the hunt for silk.lol


----------



## Up North

Here's the place I ordered my silk from. They run a good business (their rovings are gorgeous as well). http://www.mielkesfarm.com/index.htm


----------

